# 7-27-2013 (First Shark)



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been trying to catch a shark for a couple months now and have lost a 5 footer at the beach and caught everything under the sun instead of a shark.

I convinced the GF to get up at 430 and be out a Johnsons Beach before the sun even begins to brighten the sky. I always love watching the beach wake up and seem to have much better luck in the early am than in the evening. One it started to get light, I tossed out a double dropper with fleas to try and catch some bait.

In no time, I pulled in two small bluefish on the same rig and I kayaked out one of them on my shark rig. About an hour went by and I caught a lady fish. I decided to cut it in half and I rigged up my surf pole with a shark leader and was only able to throw it about 15 yards off the shore because the weight just slid down the line. I was really just messing around with this rod and was eagerly awaiting to hear the clicker on my shark rig.

The fishing gods are funny because in literally 5 mins, the surf rod starts to get bent and line starts peeling off. I tightened the drag down and there was a bunch of splashing and the hook didnt set. I still had the lady head on it so i threw it out 15 yards again in the same spot. Didnt even make it back to my chair and it went again. This time I let it take it for a bit and tightened down. It ran straight along the shore and never went out. 

10 min later I had it on the beach. Got the hook out and safely released it. I know its nothing special or big but it was still the first shark other than the little pups that will hit the double droppers that I have caught. 

Still waiting for a decent one. Hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

congrats on your catch! keep it up!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice catch hope you keep after it and hook into the big one


----------



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

What kind of set up(rod+reel+hook size) were you using?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

bulldogfish said:


> What kind of set up(rod+reel+hook size) were you using?



For that shark it was caught on a 10ft Penn Prevail surf rod, Penn Sargus 7000 with 20lb mono. Hook was 9/0 circle with 7 strand leader.

My goal is to get around a 6 footer. That setup is Shimano Terramar Heavy rod, Diawa Sealine 30 with 300 yards of 65lb PP, 30 yards 80lb mono topshot.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that fish. I'd love to catch a few that size. How far out are you taking the baits? I seemed to have better luck (faster hookups) using 1/2 a fish or a carcass than a whole fish. I'm guessing the blood is a lot easier to smell.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

johnf said:


> Nothing wrong with that fish. I'd love to catch a few that size. How far out are you taking the baits? I seemed to have better luck (faster hookups) using 1/2 a fish or a carcass than a whole fish. I'm guessing the blood is a lot easier to smell.


I caught that literally 30 feet from shore. I kayak out past the 2nd bar too.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea man... nice black tip! I caught my first one a few weeks back. just over 5 foot.. I was stoked. I didn't release him though, he made for some good steaks and fried shark nuggets! I had the same situation, the shark didn't touch my 'shark rigs', but instead hit my surf rod with 25 lb mono, only a 1' wire leader, and a 3/0 hook. had a chunck of ladyfish on there i just caught. they love ladyfish!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> I caught that literally 30 feet from shore. I kayak out past the 2nd bar too.


That's cool to know I caught some beast this year which was great, I wanted to catch a good eating size shark. My smallest one was 8'.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice little black tip. they taste great!



johnf said:


> That's cool to know I caught some beast this year which was great, I wanted to catch a good eating size shark. My smallest one was 8'.


what were they? got pics? report?... edit. nevermind. it was the hammers right?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> nice little black tip. they taste great!
> 
> 
> 
> what were they? got pics? report?... edit. nevermind. it was the hammers right?


Yep, really outdid myself on those. Trying to save up for some bigger equipment that I can horse the big boys in on, and get some smaller setups for casting baits.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

:clapping: I knew you could do it Zack!!!! Persistence is the key to catching sharks! LBSF is not a great way to boost your EGO! You will take some beatings. If you keep your chin up and your line in the water you will eventually catch a beast and memories that will last a lifetime! Good job sticking with it Zack! UGLY


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> :clapping: I knew you could do it Zack!!!! Persistence is the key to catching sharks! LBSF is not a great way to boost your EGO! You will take some beatings. If you keep your chin up and your line in the water you will eventually catch a beast and memories that will last a lifetime! Good job sticking with it Zack! UGLY


And sometimes some good old-fashion luck. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

johnf said:


> And sometimes some good old-fashion luck.
> :thumbsup:


 I was born on Friday the 13th so I never plan on Luck. Just skill and patience.:lol: Being in the right place at the right time and some luck never hurts for sure John. Are you having withdrawals yet? UGLY


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I was born on Friday the 13th so I never plan on Luck. Just skill and patience.:lol: Being in the right place at the right time and some luck never hurts for sure John. Are you having withdrawals yet? UGLY


I live in Arkanas and am still trolling one here aren't I? I don't think there's a single person in the county that hasn't seen a picture of the sharks. I've even had a couple strangers stop me in the local convienence store asking to see the pictures. I'm constantly looking for deals on rods or reels that I'm not going to use for 10 more month. Withdrawl...................nah:whistling:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

johnf said:


> I live in Arkanas and am still trolling one here aren't I? I don't think there's a single person in the county that hasn't seen a picture of the shark. I've even had a couple strangers stop me in the local convienence store asking to see te pictures. I'm constantly looking for deals on rods or reels that I'm not going to use for 10 more month. Withdrawl...................nah:whistling:


I couldnt take it. I live ten min away from the beach and start to freak out when I pack up Sunday night and realize it will be 5 days before I can get out again.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll admit it. I'm a tweeker and shark fishin' is my meth. :thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job! I caught my first about 2 monghs ago and I am addicted for sure!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey fellas, not bustin balls, just tryin to brush up on my shark ID skills. i would have pegged that one for an atlantic sharpnose?? Am i wrong? Congrats on your first shark man! Definately looks like good eating size


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

dthomas142 said:


> Hey fellas, not bustin balls, just tryin to brush up on my shark ID skills. i would have pegged that one for an atlantic sharpnose?? Am i wrong? Congrats on your first shark man! Definately looks like good eating size


Haven't done it enough to swear to it, but that would be my guess too.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

dthomas142 said:


> Hey fellas, not bustin balls, just tryin to brush up on my shark ID skills. i would have pegged that one for an atlantic sharpnose?? Am i wrong? Congrats on your first shark man! Definately looks like good eating size


 Sharpnose have white spots on them and don't usually get that big. Its a spinner or blacktip. a spinner has a black tipped anal fin and a blacktip has no black tip on its anal fin. UGLY


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks ugly, that sounds correct man, jogged my memory a little bit. Appreciate the clarification, i had forgotten about the white spots. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

dthomas142 said:


> Thanks ugly, that sounds correct man, jogged my memory a little bit. Appreciate the clarification, i had forgotten about the white spots. Sorry for the derail.


No problem! Shark ID can get confusing especially when they are young. UGLY


----------

